# Next Book



## MuSigma (Jul 8, 2010)

Does anyone know what the next book in the HH series is, not including the audio tapes. 

I'm not sold on the audio idea at all, doesn't seem right sitting listening to a book instead of reading it at your own pace.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Heres a list which may help:

1. _Horus Rising._
2. _False Gods._
3. _Galaxy in Flames._
4. _Flight of the Eisenstein._
5. _Fulgrim._
6. _Descent of Angels._
7. _Legion._
8. _Battle for the Abyss._
9. _Mechanicum._
10. _Tales of Heresy._
11. _Fallen Angels._
12. _A Thousand Sons._
13. _Nemesis._
14. _The First Heretic._
15. _Prospero Burns._
16. _Age of Darkness._
edit:
17. _Outcast Dead._
18. _Deliverance Lost._

That's all we know for now. 

So _Prospero Burns_ is the next novel out, hopefully within the next couple weeks.


----------



## Insurance (Sep 8, 2010)

i'm a big fan of audiobooks while driving. living in chicago involves alot of traffic, so getting caught up in a good novel helps with the road rage. if the book is really good, i'll look forward to traffic delays. 

the horus heresy audiobooks have been interesting, but to short. the dark king paints a great picture of konrad curze and raven's flight paints a great picture of corax. 

i just got garro in the mail today, so i'm trying to setup a meeting at least 30 minutes away. 

aside from the horus heresy audiobooks, if you have read soul hunter...listen to throne of lies! when talos wants information, he gets it.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Hope they confirm whats after _Age of Darkness_ soon, my guess is it'll be Graham McNeill's next book, a Hunt for Red October/Firefox adventure on Terra with Astropaths .


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Age of Darkness... that's the first time I have heard about this book. What's it going to be about?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

It's a short story compilation like _Tales of the Heresy_, except all the stories are set during or after the Drop Site Massacre.


----------



## Arcangel (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for the Info Baron!
I have read both "Tales of Heresy" and "Legends of the Space Marines" and enjoyed both novels and the short stories contained there in...still have to get a copy of and read "Heroes of The Space Marines".
If "Age of Darkeness" is like those two novels? Should be a pretty good read in the future.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Arcangel said:


> Thanks for the Info Baron!
> I have read both "Tales of Heresy" and "Legends of the Space Marines" and enjoyed both novels and the short stories contained there in...still have to get a copy of and read "Heroes of The Space Marines".
> If "Age of Darkeness" is like those two novels? Should be a pretty good read in the future.


If you enjoyed _Tales of Heresy_ and _Legends of the Space Marines_ you should get the other short story compilations that came out before them as well.

_Dark Imperium_,_ Deathwing_, _Let the Galaxy Burn, Into the Maelstrom, Tales from the Dark Millennium_ etc


----------



## The_Varangian (Jan 13, 2011)

personally, i reckon book 17 will be about the lost legions. theres been too much hinted about them for them to stay in the dark for much longer


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

i wouldnt mind seeing a book on the death guard, or the blood angels, that'd be pretty damn cool.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

sethgabriel1990 said:


> i wouldnt mind seeing a book on the death guard, or the blood angels, that'd be pretty damn cool.


Swallow has confirmed he's doing a BA novel featuring Sanguinius' first battle with Ka'Banda on Signus, so we know it's in the works.


----------



## pb100 (Sep 11, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Swallow has confirmed he's doing a BA novel featuring Sanguinius' first battle with Ka'Banda on Signus, so we know it's in the works.


That's awesome!! The Sanguinius/Ka'Banda feud is probably one of the most interesting and epic events of the heresy. The Angel versus the king of Bloodthisters!


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

The titles of the next two books have already been leaked to the internet. They are not about the Missing Legions.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

The_Varangian said:


> personally, i reckon book 17 will be about the lost legions. theres been too much hinted about them for them to stay in the dark for much longer


It's not, we already know that Book 17 is about an Astropath on Terra and a band of loyal Astartes from Traitor Legions.

We wont get a book about the Lost Legions, it'll remain a mystery that's always skirted around.


pb100 said:


> That's awesome!! The Sanguinius/Ka'Banda feud is probably one of the most interesting and epic events of the heresy. The Angel versus the king of Bloodthisters!


Captain Pedantic rides in again...
Ka'Bandha was a powerful Bloodthirster but he wasn't the Lord of Bloodthirsters- hell it wasn't even him who was in charge of the Daemon Horde on Signus.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

sethgabriel1990 said:


> i wouldnt mind seeing a book on the death guard... that'd be pretty damn cool.


FotE? You have read the fourth HH book right?


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> It's not, we already know that Book 17 is about an Astropath on Terra and a band of loyal Astartes from Traitor Legions.
> 
> We wont get a book about the Lost Legions, it'll remain a mystery that's always skirted around.
> 
> ...


The loyalist Astartes from Traitor Legions, could they be the ones who escaped on the Eisenstein? and Ive never been particularly fan of the Blood angels (but never read any of their books) but this story by Swallow Im looking forward. I cant wait until they release some information for once. ^^


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

I think everyones been hanging for the Signus Prime novel. I just hope we don't put too much pressure and Swallow and he writes a flop. Come on Swallow!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> ...and a band of loyal Astartes from Traitor Legions.


Or are they? 



Brother Subtle said:


> FotE? You have read the fourth HH book right?


_Flight_ although featured the Death Guard (for parts), wasn't a Death Guard novel. It was the tale of Garro, not Mortarion or the Legion itself. 



Brother Subtle said:


> I think everyones been hanging for the Signus Prime novel. I just hope we don't put too much pressure and Swallow and he writes a flop. Come on Swallow!


I've never been a great fan of Swallow, so I wasn't overjoyed when we learnt it was him who was tackling the Signus Prime event in _Fear to Tread_. I thought it would have been better to have another author's take on the Blood Angels, considering Swallow had already written them in 40k. 

I'm trying not to have high hopes for _Fear to Tread_, because going by his previous work im not going to be amazed by it. But you never know.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I've never been a great fan of Swallow, so I wasn't overjoyed when we learnt it was him who was tackling the Signus Prime event in _Fear to Tread_. I thought it would have been better to have another author's take on the Blood Angels, considering Swallow had already written them in 40k.
> 
> I'm trying not to have high hopes for _Fear to Tread_, because going by his previous work im not going to be amazed by it. But you never know.


Same here. I thought someone new could have been a fresh air for the BA. It's a bit like when we first heard ADB was doing a HH word bearers book, I'm sure plenty said 'But the word bearers belong to Reynolds!'. But as chance would have it, it was a great decision. Let's hope BL made an equally great decision by letting Swallow keep his BA's in 30K... I for one... Am not super optimistic. Because let's be honest besides Inquisitor Steele being a half decent baddie, the Dues books were well below par, not only in plot, but character development.

Flame suit? Or agreement?


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

I agree in that I would like to see a different author picking up BA related books,
the ration of book quality/fluff potential is very low, once ADB is done with the grey knights he can write a flesh tearers trilogy where in the last book at the edge of extinction they find the lamenters learn how to beat the black rage and merge with them allowing a decent chapter to be built , being the start of one of the coolest chapters out there

in my general opinion I feel that the top authors are too busy with the HH, and the lesser author's are put on books that should advance the story in the 'current setting', this leads to way too slow advancement of the current setting and low quality books which will come back and bite you in the end,


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

forkmaster said:


> The loyalist Astartes from Traitor Legions, could they be the ones who escaped on the Eisenstein? and Ive never been particularly fan of the Blood angels (but never read any of their books) but this story by Swallow Im looking forward. I cant wait until they release some information for once. ^^


I believe it's the Astartes that are stationed on Earth, as in the haven't campaigned with their Legions in decades- the idea is: who do they side with, their Primarch and Legion who they haven't seen in years OR the Emperor?


Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Or are they?


Quiet you! :fool:



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I've never been a great fan of Swallow, so I wasn't overjoyed when we learnt it was him who was tackling the Signus Prime event in _Fear to Tread_. I thought it would have been better to have another author's take on the Blood Angels, considering Swallow had already written them in 40k.
> 
> I'm trying not to have high hopes for _Fear to Tread_, because going by his previous work im not going to be amazed by it. But you never know.


Same here, if it's a good book in the end I'll still consider it was because of the premise of the novel rather than the author. Swallow is ok but he's not a great writer, even by BL standards (which have improved markedly in the last 5 years I'lll admit with guys like Nathan Long, Chris Wraight, and C.L Werner).


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> I believe it's the Astartes that are stationed on Earth, as in the haven't campaigned with their Legions in decades- the idea is: who do they side with, their Primarch and Legion who they haven't seen in years OR the Emperor?


So you mean there might be Death Guard (other than the fugitives of the Eisenstein), World Eaters and like the sum of it that was stationed on Earth during the outbreak of the heresy and might be loyalist? If there is any Thousand Sons, then I be damned we know where the Blood Ravens come from.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

forkmaster said:


> So you mean there might be Death Guard (other than the fugitives of the Eisenstein), World Eaters and like the sum of it that was stationed on Earth during the outbreak of the heresy and might be loyalist? If there is any Thousand Sons, then I be damned we know where the Blood Ravens come from.


That's the idea, a selection of marines from all the Legions (though that's more of a guess as I don't know which Legions are represented on Terra).


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> That's the idea, a selection of marines from all the Legions (though that's more of a guess as I don't know which Legions are represented on Terra).


It was stated on Lex (which I know you doubt its resources) but that older fluff (before FotE was written), there wasnt just DG and one Luna Wolf that escaped Issvan III but also World Eaters and Emperors Children. not sure why I mentioned this, just got me thinking. But yeah its quite interesting where this story might lead.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i still want to see a book dedicated to the Iron Warriors


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> i still want to see a book dedicated to the Iron Warriors


Ive heard rumors (or perhaps only high wishes) that a IW about the purging of Olympia will come, but arent they in a mini-story in the Age fo darkness?


----------

